# would you buy reptiles from [email protected]



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all just seeing general opinoins as ive heard that [email protected] might start selling reptiles no snakes i think leos and berdies mainly.

1.would buy if the housing and condition was good?

2.Deffo not?

3.Not sure?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've never got any of my reps from a shop got them all from breeders.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I chose definately not, because I'd only ever really get any of my pets from specialists who actually know what they're doing, not a random general pet shop. You can never trust non-specialists. Well, at least I can't.
Anyway, even though they did look alright (certainly not in the any time soon), there would probably be some hidden illness or something, knowing pets at home.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends if they had any juicy stock


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

The pets at home here is great, so I'd happily buy some reptiles if they looked in good condition :smile:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

No, solely because big retailers and general pet stores seem to be more pricey in reptiles than any specialist stockists or breeders and often are of no better quality anyway so would have no benefits me buying from them, would just stick with my local shop and breeders myself.

Rachel


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

*nope*

Nope.

Every rat/rabbit/fish i have bought from there has died within a couple of weeks.

The info i have been given from there is awful too.

Noooo way.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah i would, always shop at [email protected], nothing has died on me within 8 years of me buying it (apart from hamsters and i don have fish lol)


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Doubt it, cant imagine them stocking anything other than beardies/geckos etc.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Probably not as what i like to keep are not to common. Next on my list are couple more ackies, royal morphs.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I wouldnt even buy pet food from pets at home = I think they are sh$te


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Not in a million years. Every week I catch them mistreating small, common mammals which are easy to care for. How the hell can I trust them to look after exotics properly when they can't feed guinea pigs and rabbits?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh god not again. They used to sell reptiles when they were pet city, then when they became pet smart they stopped because their reputation as a franchise was dreadful. As [email protected] they started stocking reptile stuff but promptly stopped again. They are constantly useless.

They used to stock reptile equipment just recently but they stopped all that.
Marina


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I dont like pets @ home full stop:whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They won't start stocking reptiles.. they used to and stopped quite some time ago as they don't have the staff or the specialist individual enclosures to generally meet the basic needs. They don't even do birds anymore

The reptile equipment was a flop apparently, they only stocked a few exo terra bits. They were stocking hermit crabs and stick insects to go with them but they were all recalled (god knows where they went) and they won't even be doing these anymore.


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*HA*

They would need to employ trained staff etc. People soon forget when they where Pets at home and the scandle when they killed all there livestock off ..I for one haven't .


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

my local pets at home has stick insects and hermit crabs and lots of rep stuff also at one point i remember seeing a full tort setup


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i can safely say i would not buy reptiles from there.. ive seen the state of some of their fish in the one in rotherham and theyre shite to say the least..


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

answered in the other thread, but most definately not. They can't get the care right of animals that are considered common, so i just see a disaster happening if they do start to stock reps again.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

nope. no way, not on your life. brought animals from there got given wrong info animals became unwell died, tried again(to give them a chance) same thing happened so that'll definatly b a gr8 Big NO


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

platypus said:


> They would need to employ trained staff etc. .


But with Pets at home the magic of it is you know they wouldnt.

They staff there dont even know anything about bloody basic small animals let alone reptiles etc, they're awful and break the law for providing shelter etc for small animals all the time :censor: hate them.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I personally only buy from breeders (except for fish - But then i go to specialist fish shops)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I would buy reptiles from them as long as the reptiles looked in good condition, which is the requirement I would use for any reptile shop.

I have kept fish for many years and we now buy most of our fish from them and have not had any problems.

The small mammels in our local pets at home are healthy and kept in good accomodations

I really cant see the issue here?


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> No, solely because big retailers and general pet stores seem to be more pricey in reptiles than any specialist stockists or breeders and often are of no better quality anyway so would have no benefits me buying from them, would just stick with my local shop and breeders myself.
> 
> Rachel


Says it all for me . Prices at pets at home are greatly inflated , so I would stick with local breeders and reputable reptile specialists only :devil:


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

this a debatable question, i put no cause i believe that only people who have the time to care for the reptiles should sell them & should know in depth about them species of reptiles including problems with, care technicalities, behaviours, things that can only really be learnt from one on one personal care of the these animals 24/7. a place like pets at home would not pay extra wages to employ a specialist reptile expert in every store that sells reptiles and so would give misinformation, faulty care instructions, and possibly sell animals that have something wrong with them that isn't blatently visually obvious


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

i would even if they wernt being kept right in the shop. There better off coming home with me and being kept correctly and loved than in a sweaty horrible shop just having a few bugs chucked at them!
Even if they were ill they have a better chance of recovering in a home that knows what they need.
I would report them if it was horrific though.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

i would not see a problem in buying anything from any shop as long as it looked stocked well and looks healthy! you cant generalise with any shop regardless as it changes from one to another depending on size etc! i think this can only be judged on a certain animal on the premises and taken from there!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Palmanda said:


> I really cant see the issue here?


I agree if all the stores were like yours. However, the small mammals are given improper living conditions and are often fed the wrong foods at the ones I've been into. They also do random silly things once in a while which don't really fit into a category (e.g. putting rabbit in tall glass box).

I'm glad you've had a good experience with them and I think if it had been the same for me, I would give them more of a chance with the reptiles. But I've never been lucky enough to walk into one of their stores which wasn't doing a horrifically bad job.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

yes i would as long as they were kept in the proper conditions and looked healthy enough i wouldnt have a problem with buying from there..all saying they had what i wanted : victory:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

the pets at home here dont sell reptiles - they dont even sell live food!!
I wouldnt buy anything from them to be honest with you. The animals they have got arent looked after properley. They have a huge house rabbit at the moment and its kept in such a small cage.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I definitely don't think it's a good idea selling reptiles in every store with the 'current' staff cohort who most likely know very little about reptiles, and i'm sure many would be unwilling to learn.

However, if they started selling reptiles in 'Reptile Centres', in the same way as they have developed their Marine centres (i.e. specialist staff) then I would have no issue with it - the staff would be employed specifically for reptiles and trained specifically for reptiles, without having to worry about learning and remembering all the rabbit/guinea pig/fish info as well! 

So I cannot really judge, it would depend entirely on the way they went about it. 

Reptiles in every store, no.

Reptiles in specialist centres, probably yes if the prices weren't extortionate


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't buy anything from there. Period. There was a program a while ago where a vet had a number of fish tanks matured and waiting for fish. He travelled around different branches of P: at H: (or PetSmart) as it was then called) and bought a selection of fish for these tanks. within 2 week I think there were about 3 fish left alive.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Though why would the reputation of Petsmart, an entirely different company, have any bearing on the issue?

I wouldn't decide whether I shopped at Morrisons, based on my opinions of Safeway


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm guessing the only way for a chain like that to supply enough animals to all it's stores would be to use a major WC importer like Pet City/PetsMart used to do. I used to work for PetsMart and saw the condition a lot of the animals was coming in like and have to say it wasn't great. Also staff knowledge was horrendous.

Since Pets at Home took over the chain (seperate company entirely) it seems to have improved a LOT (at least with the Chelmsford store I use for cat food). If there were specialist reptile centres with dedicated knowledgeable staff then I see no problems. It could work if it's done right.


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

I can remember when i was small, and i used to go in there they used to sell loads of stuff for reptiles. all of there live food. and the vivs ect. and even sold snakes, and tarantulas, but they seemed to ditch the lot of them. However, they are starting to re-stock stuff for reptile.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I actually spoke to the guy in pets at home at the forge glasgow just last week about this and he has told me that this branch is thee only one that is going to stock reptilles .He said that two staff members are getting full training on reptile keeping before they will start to stock them and evetually they will all get trained .Think if this happens it is a good thing but would never buy any from them as at easter bought a rabbit for my daughter and two weeks later it died in her arms ,went back to see them and they said these things happen do you want to buy another one but I went to a breeder and got her one.They do have a lot of good equipment for reptiles at not to bad prices .


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont buy reptiles from shops, only breeders or hobbyists, but if the animals were well looked after and in good nick, then in theory I dont see why not. Though the prices are bound to be at the top end.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Pets at home used to sell reptiles around 10 years ago, then they stopped.

Animal Aid, claimed this as a major success and stated that the chain stopped because of pressure that they applied. They cited this as a major victory on behalf of animal welfare in this country. Pets at home stated that is was simply because they did not sell enough reptiles and dry goods for them so it was not worth stocking them.

No idea which of the two accounts is true. But if PAH are talking about starting to sell reptiles again then it implies that either they have become financially viable or that the animals rights organisations in this country are losing an awful lot of the clout they once had.

Whether or not you buy animals from shops. For the hobby, this has to be seen as a good thing... for the welfare of the animals being stocked then maybe not. Let's just hope that they employ staff that know about what they stock.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Just for clarification, the chain Pets at Home never sold reptiles of their own accord - any remainders were 'inherited' from when they took over Petsmart, which they promptly stopped because it wasn't part of the existing business plan.


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to work at [email protected] and no, I wouldn't. The majority of people I worked with couldn't sex a rat and tend to tell the customer what they want to hear rather than what's best for the animal.

It would result in loads of ill-cared for reps looking for new homes. People think that since it is a pet shop selling, they must be easy to look after and will get for their kids without any prior research. There are specialist exotics shops for a reson.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

going off the prices of the rest of their stuff they would be too expensive


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

if the conditions were right but id more likley get a viv or food as its easier to get to for me


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i wouldnt because generally they dont know what theyre doing and the prices are astronomical! (my mum bought me my first rep from a garden centre, £120 for a hatchling anery corn!!)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Short answer really is that if it was something I wanted, was reasonably priced and was in very good condition and health ...

Then yes.... as I suspect would most people


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Probably not as what i like to keep are not to common. Next on my list are couple more ackies, royal morphs.


You think royal morphs are not common ?????


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Some people are assuming that even if they were kept in good consitions that the people working there would not have the experience to look after them. This is a mad assumption to be making.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

they used to sell them years ago, and tbh you can only go by a store to store basisis.

my local store, when they had them used to look after them good, i had friends working there so i know what they would be like, this particular store i think was really good, considering they would take on anmals for people who brought them from pets ect, and the animal had something wrong with it and pets ect didnt want to know, once they had made the sale, thats it end of, so rather than the animals suffering they would take them and get them treated, now how many shops would do that?

but then i still dont know if i waould as all the decent people have now left and there are mainly t:censor:ts left there that i wouldnt trust with fish, let alone anything else.


my other consern is they do get attacked by animals rights a lot, theres been sooo many occasions of ar going in there and pouring bleech in all the fish tanks ect, so i would be conserned what they would do to the reps!


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

The one in Perth used to sell reps and I'm happy to say the guy who looked after them at the time knew his stuff and everything looked good!!! ... I actually met him outside of work through his brother and it was obvious that it was his own passion for herps that made the store rep section worth it - considering he kept and bred snakes for his own pleasure too.

If they were to start up again I would even consider trying to get a foot in the door and getting a job there as exotics dude to make sure it would stick around!!! Perth has been sadly lacking in any pet place with regular reptile stock for aaaaaages!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i wouldnt touch anything from that place with a barge pole


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

now i know there is a memebr on here who is well known and loved, knows his stuff and he worked for them when they used to have reptiles, now if someone like that was there looking after them, would you still say no? like i say you can only go buy a shop to shop basis, as some will be catering for them fine, and other branches will not.

they have a vet instore, wonder if they will get a reptile one if they start having them again? be handy if they did as i need a vet thats actually near me, less stress on my animals then


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

poizon said:


> they used to sell them years ago, and tbh you can only go by a store to store basisis.
> 
> my local store, when they had them used to look after them good, i had friends working there so i know what they would be like, this particular store i think was really good, considering they would take on anmals for people who brought them from pets ect, and the animal had something wrong with it and pets ect didnt want to know, once they had made the sale, thats it end of, so rather than the animals suffering they would take them and get them treated, now how many shops would do that?
> 
> ...





poizon said:


> now i know there is a memebr on here who is well known and loved, knows his stuff and he worked for them when they used to have reptiles, now if someone like that was there looking after them, would you still say no? like i say you can only go buy a shop to shop basis, as some will be catering for them fine, and other branches will not.
> 
> they have a vet instore, wonder if they will get a reptile one if they start having them again? be handy if they did as i need a vet thats actually near me, less stress on my animals then


YAY it was me working at the Chelmsford store once upon a time I used to take the sick ones home and then get them better and bring them back. Apart from the quality of some of the livestock coming in (though not all bad) and the lack of knowledge of a lot of the staff on reps, it was ok I guess. Provided you spoke to 2 members of staff there customers would have been ok. It's just when you get a random staff member who tries to blag it with the customer that things go pear shaped. There was plenty of horror stories from the Pet City/PetsMart days though including someone selling a green annie to a 60 y/o woman as a first snake! (can't remember what store that was but not us). 

Pets at Home is a totally seperate company to Pet City or PetsMart though. It was a takeover not a name change.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> YAY it was me working at the Chelmsford store once upon a time I used to take the sick ones home and then get them better and bring them back. Apart from the quality of some of the livestock coming in (though not all bad) and the lack of knowledge of a lot of the staff on reps, it was ok I guess. Provided you spoke to 2 members of staff there customers would have been ok. It's just when you get a random staff member who tries to blag it with the customer that things go pear shaped. There was plenty of horror stories from the Pet City/PetsMart days though including someone selling a green annie to a 60 y/o woman as a first snake! (can't remember what store that was but not us).
> 
> Pets at Home is a totally seperate company to Pet City or PetsMart though. It was a takeover not a name change.


 
yeah lol i didnt want to name and shame you, but you yourself can say, it depends from store to store dosent it. and of corse all the decent peep have gone now, . .although robs back, i'd trust him

pmsl i cant belive some managed to sell a green annie as a first snake :lol2:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when this chain used to sell herps. My God, what a state. Clearly remember tanks full of dead lizards.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

poizon said:


> yeah lol i didnt want to name and shame you, but you yourself can say, it depends from store to store dosent it. and of corse all the decent peep have gone now, . .although robs back, i'd trust him
> 
> pmsl i cant belive some managed to sell a green annie as a first snake :lol2:


That one may made the papers if I remember rightly! I forget all the other horror stories but there was quite a few.

Thing is, if it's done right like having dedicated members of staff for sections of animals (with appropriate knowledge) then it's no different to buying from any other shop. 

I don't know Rob. I must've left before he started there


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ian14 said:


> I remember when this chain used to sell herps. My God, what a state. Clearly remember tanks full of dead lizards.


Pets At Home has never sold herps.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Pets At Home has never sold herps.


It won't work mate, nobody's listening :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

poizon said:


> now i know there is a memebr on here who is well known and loved, knows his stuff and he worked for them when they used to have reptiles, now if someone like that was there looking after them, would you still say no? like i say you can only go buy a shop to shop basis, as some will be catering for them fine, and other branches will not.
> 
> they have a vet instore, wonder if they will get a reptile one if they start having them again? be handy if they did as i need a vet thats actually near me, less stress on my animals then


Now there you go. Someone's making a bloody good point here instead of assuming that they would be crap.

You would have to judge them on a store only basis as they would have different people working in them. 

Youn never know, they may have a policy written up about having experienced members of staff to work with the herps.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Pets At Home has never sold herps.


It has dude. I remember going into the one here and asking them why they stopped.

One week I could get hides, the next I couldn't.

They even had a 'snake day' there once with a guy there talking about corns and kings.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Pets At Home has never sold herps.


Well .... it was petsmart in Perth and then it metamorphosed into pets at home :whistling2: so essentially it's almost the same thing lol .... the only things that changed were the sign and the disappearance of the cool animals that I would spend up to 40minutes staring at :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Haven't read this whole topic but i reckon in a perfect world pet shops would not exist. Instead if you want an exotic animal you would have to contact a breeder and do the extra head and leg work.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Haven't read this whole topic but i reckon in a perfect world pet shops would not exist. Instead if you want an exotic animal you would have to contact a breeder and do the extra head and leg work.


Mate, it's not a perfect world. Nuf said.

That and oh yeah there are some really good pet shops out there who do their own breeding and really know their stuff. Some are bloody good at handing out advice. Consider them breeders with a shop front!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Pets At Home has never sold herps.


this is true, as you know, you never worked for pets at home did you, you worked for pets smart, who are a different company



Dextersdad said:


> Now there you go. Someone's making a bloody good point here instead of assuming that they would be crap.
> 
> You would have to judge them on a store only basis as they would have different people working in them.
> 
> Youn never know, they may have a policy written up about having experienced members of staff to work with the herps.


excatly, its the same with all shops, you can go to one branch with helful good staff, and go to another thats a complete state with god awful staff




ratboy said:


> It has dude. I remember going into the one here and asking them why they stopped.
> 
> One week I could get hides, the next I couldn't.
> 
> They even had a 'snake day' there once with a guy there talking about corns and kings.


pets at home have never sold herps, pets smart brought pets city, and started selling them, then pets at home brought them, and thats when they stopped as they did not want to deal with herps, they only sold birds/fluffies/fish ect but they did still hold reptile show days to bring awareness for animals that had been rescued, and they used to raise money for them too.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Depends how cheap they was. I tend not to buy from shops as they over price IMO.


----------



## loopylid (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry to but in, but i have to agree with fangio and poizon, as i worked for pets smart for 3 years and was taken over by pets at home was with them for a further 3 years. I worked in the lifestock dept to begin with, never once saw any animal being mistreated. we were all trained. and my sister was the lifestock manager who was a reptile keeper herself.

i cant speak for other stores, but i can speak for ours and i saw no mistreatment of animals. 

and to clarify pets at home have never sold reptiles, it was pets smart, who were a different company.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> It won't work mate, nobody's listening :whistling2::lol2:


Aye it seems that way



loopylid said:


> sorry to but in, but i have to agree with fangio


That's your first mistake!:lol2: Hello and welcome Lydia....nice to see you here!!:flrt:


> and poizon, as i worked for pets smart for 3 years and was taken over by pets at home was with them for a further 3 years. I worked in the lifestock dept to begin with, never once saw any animal being mistreated. we were all trained. and my sister was the lifestock manager who was a reptile keeper herself.


And a good one IMO. Does she still keep any?


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

I was chatting to the manager and a member of staff at one P @ H, who both had a fantastic knowledge of the animals they kept. they were also very keen on reptiles and told me about a guy that comes/came around every so often with Monitors, Snakes and other various reptiles and chatted with the staff about general care and personal experiences etc. They also told me about the courses they had been on and told me about one that they done which was specifically reptile based.

In another P @ H my girlfriend reported a fish which was having difficult swimming/doing anything. It was breathing but it was sorta folded over and was floating up to the top every time it tried to swim to the bottom.
A member of staff came over, looked at it, and said "Ah, pfff, it'll be fine"
he caught it in a net and left it there.

Surely even a little medicine wouldn't have gone a-miss?

A woman then brought in a huge rabbit and told the staff member that they didn't want it anymore, so it was put up for adoption. The womans daughter proceeded to pick out another rabbit that she liked, which P @ H sold her.
Surely the knowledge that your animals are going to good, caring homes is far more rewarding than a quick £££?



I'm guessing it just depends on the store................


----------



## loopylid (Jan 20, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Aye it seems that way
> 
> That's your first mistake!:lol2: Hello and welcome Lydia....nice to see you here!!:flrt:And a good one IMO. Does she still keep any?


 
:lol2: hi matt, good to be here, been a mamber for a litle whle now, not used to all his forum stuff yet though :lol2:


no, she hasnt got any at the moment, but she is after another bearded dragon.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

poizon said:


> theres been sooo many occasions of ar going in there and pouring bleech in all the fish tanks ect, so i would be conserned what they would do to the reps!


 please could youpoint me to anywhere which say something about this as I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

loopylid said:


> :lol2: hi matt, good to be here, been a mamber for a litle whle now, not used to all his forum stuff yet though :lol2:
> 
> 
> no, she hasnt got any at the moment, but she is after another bearded dragon.


Tell her she fails at life and to sort it out quickly.:lol2: There's loads of beardie breeders on here to help her out!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> please could youpoint me to anywhere which say something about this as I have never heard of such a thing.


OK so this story was the US but AR activists will go to crazy lengths to get their "point" across.

Bleach Used To Poison Pet Store's More-Expensive Fish - Local News Story - WCAU | Philadelphia


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fair enough Fangio... but I am sure I remember buying hides from the shop at one of their snake days. 

One thing that I would find very interesting is that as our [email protected] has a vets, will they expand to cover Herps too ?.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Gaboon said:


> Haven't read this whole topic but i reckon in a perfect world pet shops would not exist. Instead if you want an exotic animal you would have to contact a breeder and do the extra head and leg work.


Where would you buy your heatmats and stats etc then? I dont think Microclimate, Exo Terra etc would still be in business without pet shops.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Fair enough Fangio... but I am sure I remember buying hides from the shop at one of their snake days.
> 
> One thing that I would find very interesting is that as our [email protected] has a vets, will they expand to cover Herps too ?.


 
Pretty unlikely just because of the herps I would think. Pets at home own companion care but each CC is an individual franchise, so it's unlikely to be financially viable to add a rep specialist unless they were going to expand anyway.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

shiro_ookami said:


> Nope.
> 
> Every rat/rabbit/fish i have bought from there has died within a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Everything we have had from there has died too (4 rabbits!, and all within a very short time of purchasing!)- and it took their instore vet around 5 checkups and 5 veeeeery expensive lots of antibiotics for 'chest infections' before realising one of our rabbits had actually got a tumour filling her entire throat... experts eh? 

Also, all the pets at home i have been to around here are full of kids who have no idea when u ask them a simple question about animals they are selling and their care- how can u be selling animals and not be able to tell people what setup and food to buy?!

And i wont say who but a friend of mine worked there years ago and left because they had very questionable ways of dealing with all the excess hamsters they ended up with when they didnt have the brains to tell the males from the females when seperating them in the enclosures...


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

our pets @ home doesn't sell reptiles infact i dont think it ever has.
probally would buy from there though, as the animals they do keep seem in very good condition and the shop is clean and staff seem very knowlegable <so


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Pretty unlikely just because of the herps I would think. Pets at home own companion care but each CC is an individual franchise, so it's unlikely to be financially viable to add a rep specialist unless they were going to expand anyway.


Ah OK cool... I didn't realise they owned them. I had wrongly assumed they just let them set up shop to attract more customers.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> please could youpoint me to anywhere which say something about this as I have never heard of such a thing.


 
this is direct from workers there, my best mate worked there for 6 years, as did several other people i know, there are many, many occasions ar have done things to harm the animals in the shop, not just pouring stuff in the fishtanks, but doing things to the other animals too


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

poizon said:


> this is direct from workers there, my best mate worked there for 6 years, as did several other people i know, there are many, many occasions ar have done things to harm the animals in the shop, not just pouring stuff in the fishtanks, but doing things to the other animals too


ahhh so just hearsay and rumour then. If people actually saw them pouring stuff into the tanks, why didn't they stop them and call the RSPCA and police?
I never listen to hearsay.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> ahhh so just hearsay and rumour then. If people actually saw them pouring stuff into the tanks, why didn't they stop them and call the RSPCA and police?
> I never listen to hearsay.


 
no, these people actually worked there and witnessed it, my best mate witnessed it and had to deal with it several times so its not hear say


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

You know with the rise of people wanting reptiles its only going to be a matter of time before it becomes mainstream. When that happens every big store will have a reptile section. As long as the store is competent in reptile keeping i see no problem. Even when a store is incompetent that can still be solved. Ive seen extremely bad stores become competent within a couple of months.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

poizon said:


> no, these people actually worked there and witnessed it, my best mate witnessed it and had to deal with it several times so its not hear say


you never witnessed it yourself. You say you heard it from your friend so it is hearsay. The fact that there is no documented evidence showing it for instance on the shop's CCTV and there have been no court cases against anyone leads me to think it may not be true. You may believe your mate, who may have been telling tales or exagerrating something but it still doesn't mean it is true. If someone could provide details of a court case withpublicity where someone was actually caught and prosecuted, I might be more inclined to believe it, like the case where an AR person worked undercover in petsmart and saw hamsters and other small mammals being put into a bag and slammed against a wall to kill them because they were too old to be sold.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Back when I worked there some people came in with wire cutters and clipped through the aviary wire to try and set the birds free. What they were expecting to achieve I don't know, the ceiling of the place was so high there would have been no way we could have caught them, and highly unlikely they'd find their way out of the automatic doors :bash:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> you never witnessed it yourself. You say you heard it from your friend so it is hearsay. The fact that there is no documented evidence showing it for instance on the shop's CCTV and there have been no court cases against anyone leads me to think it may not be true. You may believe your mate, who may have been telling tales or exagerrating something but it still doesn't mean it is true. If someone could provide details of a court case withpublicity where someone was actually caught and prosecuted, I might be more inclined to believe it, like the case where an AR person worked undercover in petsmart and saw hamsters and other small mammals being put into a bag and slammed against a wall to kill them because they were too old to be sold.


she most defently is not a liar, nor does she exagerrate, and how can you prosicute people when they are not there, its not like they stand around to be caught, they do it then run

i'm sure she will be here to explain what happened later as she is also a memeber of this forum, although i dont know what point it will do if you think she is a liar?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Back when I worked there some people came in with wire cutters and clipped through the aviary wire to try and set the birds free. What they were expecting to achieve I don't know, the ceiling of the place was so high there would have been no way we could have caught them, and highly unlikely they'd find their way out of the automatic doors :bash:


sadly there are some silly misguided peeps about like the ones who released mink from fur farms into the wild. Sure they survuved and thrived, but at the expense of wwild otters and other native species. Most AR ppl would not however actually do anything like pour bleach into a tank of living fish.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

poizon said:


> she most defently is not a liar, nor does she exagerrate, and how can you prosicute people when they are not there, its not like they stand around to be caught, they do it then run
> 
> i'm sure she will be here to explain what happened later as she is also a memeber of this forum, although i dont know what point it will do if you think she is a liar?


please, there is no need to get aggressive and put words into my mouth. I said she might have exaggerated or told a tale. I never called her or you a liar. I simply wanted to clarify it as I know lots of AR people and they wouldn't dream of kiling any living thing. Most of them are vegans . While I know they would 'liberate' animals from captivity which I think wrong, they would certainly never condemn fish to a painful and horrible death by bleach. How does your friend know they were AR people? Could have been the local nutter.
You made a statement and I just wanted it clarified to check the authenticity of what you said that's all.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> please, there is no need to get aggressive and put words into my mouth. I said she might have exaggerated or told a tale. I never called her or you a liar. I simply wanted to clarify it as I know lots of AR people and they wouldn't dream of kiling any living thing. Most of them are vegans . While I know they would 'liberate' animals from captivity which I think wrong, they would certainly never condemn fish to a painful and horrible death by bleach. How does your friend know they were AR people? Could have been the local nutter.
> You made a statement and I just wanted it clarified to check the authenticity of what you said that's all.


 
i am not getting agressive? i am simply stating that she does not lie, and certainly wouldnt to me, 




fenwoman said:


> you never witnessed it yourself. You say you heard it from your friend so it is hearsay. The fact that there is no documented evidence showing it for instance on the shop's CCTV and there have been no court cases against anyone leads me to think it may not be true. You may believe your mate, *who may have been telling tales* or exagerrating something *but it still doesn't mean it is true*. If someone could provide details of a court case withpublicity where someone was actually caught and prosecuted, I might be more inclined to believe it, like the case where an AR person worked undercover in petsmart and saw hamsters and other small mammals being put into a bag and slammed against a wall to kill them because they were too old to be sold.


who may be telling tales, which is the same as lying? i know not all ar people are the same, but there are plenty of extreamists, who believe the animals are better of dead than in captivity. you must be lucky and know the few decent ones, which we need more of, i find it so frustrating that the extreamist ruin it for the rest, like the rspca, everyone goes on about how bad they are, but they are still needed, and generally do a good job, imagin the animals that would suffer without them? so personally i think the rspca are needed.

all i'm saying is that she is a trustworthy person, i have known her just about all my life and know how honest she is, this may not happen in all stores, but like i have said before, we can only speak about our local one, and its the same as any other shop, you can only go buy a store to store basis. as i know ours when they had reptiles looked after them fine, it does not mean that other store did, ours was lucky to have hobbists working there, so it would have been better, but there not going to be people of the hobbby in every store is there?


i may be wrong but i'm sure there was someting in the newspaper years ago about it


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I put deffo not as they dont recognise a small hamster with a respiritory infection let alone a snake with an easting disorder if you get what i mean.


I would rate them expensive but pretty good on the pet supplies front but their animals (as sweet as they all seem) are terrible. Fish with BAD white spot, rats with abscesses, russian dwarf hasmetsr with respiritory infections, rabbit with over grown nails.

No thanks.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Back in the day when they were PetSmart I bought frogs from their Cheltenham store and they were ok, I probably wouldn't buy anything from them now as I'm in the trade myself but if they did happen to have something I wanted then yeah I probably would still buy from them but only as a purchase would be based on my own knowledge of the animals and my own eyes & experiance as to know what is going to have a good chance of survival and what isn't.

The Worcester Pets At Home store has for a long time stocked amphibians in the aquatics department, they often have at least one species of amphibian usually either Xenopus laevis, Hymenochirus sp., or Cynops orientalis.

On the same note the Wilsons chain stores have often stocked one or another species of Amphibian in their aquatics section I've seen Ambystoma mexicanum, Cynops orientalis, Paramesotriton hongkongensis, & Pachytriton labiatus in the Worcester store & Xenopus laevis in the Malvern store.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope.
I refuse to buy animals from there full stop.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Pets at home used to be PetSmart, who had to stop selling reps years ago due to the fact that they were done so many times for inadequate husbandry. I used to be a livestock manager in the Coventry branch (which didnt sell reptiles anyway).

Pets at home staff are not department specific these days (they dont have people who work in the fish dept separate to people who work in the cat department), and as such the majority of staff are unlikely to have sufficient knowledge or experience in keeping to adequately respond to such specific husbandry. You might get the odd one who is a keeper, but for that reason alone I'd always buy from a shop where they had sufficient experience to give good advice if anything were to go wrong.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

Back in the day when they did stock lizards, there was one plated lizard of theirs with mouth rot and a pair of Cat-eyed geckos that were both obviously knocking seven shades of :censor: out of each other over territory - missing toes and tails, etc.

So No, not unless they had a serious revamp and actually employed people who knew their exotics.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> Back in the day when they did stock lizards.....


 
Edited - feeling like a parrot now, no point in constantly repeating myself :whistling2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I voted yes. But that would depend on the shop and the way they were kept. And when people are saying i would only buy from a breeder where do you think some of the animals come from (meaning furries)? I've bought stuff from them before and never had a prob. There's one in inverness but as it's outside town i go to acorn pet stores in town. If the pets @ home in inverness started stocking reps i'd be straight up there wanting a job!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so here the skinny direct from a dept manager from one of their stores (who is always in meeting about things like this)

Anyways, he said that pets at home currently have no intentions to sell reptiles, they do not see any point/profit in it as they recognise that most peep tend to buy from reputable breeders, shows ect.

However, they are considering selling reptile related products. This would not be in every store, probably only the larger stores.


----------



## jonny dragon (May 31, 2008)

no no no way i got a hamster from them its a male i was told .oh and guess what 3 days later 6 babys and one nasty hamster . so no way !!!!!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

When Life In Cold Blood was on TV , PAH were quoted as saying they had been inundated with requests for Herps and were considering selling " starter" pets such as Corns, Whites and Leos.
I have worked for them, admitted it was only a week but under NO circumstances would I buy any living thing from one of their shops.
littlejay


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I wouldnt buy reptiles, but it might come in handy for equipment.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't even buy furries from them and try to avoid them where possible. Tbh i hope like poizon said that they won't do.


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine don't sell them?


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nope !!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, maybe, if they looked in good condition & were reasonably priced


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I've answered not sure, on the basis of how they were kept and sold before at the Chelmsford store (yes I know diff company etc).
Right environment for the animals? Rarely if ever. (I'm sure everyone who used the store then remembers that iguana stuck in the end viv  , the wall to wall vivs of lizards (particularly remember the tokays taking up the entire ceiling of a viv) hatchlings all in together, the cali's that were housed so well they kept escaping, and the fully grown tarantulas that were housed in cricket tubs because they had too many (squished aint the word!) one of which I ended up taking home and was still lovely 
Correct advice given to potential new owners? Absolutely not and I speak from experience. 
Thought such things as stats and guards were necessary? Pah! 

selling bunnies and hamsters is one thing but my 5 year old knows more about reptile husbandry than they did.
I'm sorry to those who worked there like loopylid, but you know how many years I've been keeping reps and I know the 'advice' that was given on the reptiles. 'keep hatchlings together for company' 'stats are a waste of money and shorten the life of heatmats' 'cornsnakes require a flurescent light for at least 12 hours a day' - Which all bascily added up to it being quite possible for a newbie to go in and buy for instance a hatchling corn, buy another for company, take them home and house them in their 'recommended' fish tank, fry them with the heat mat, dazzle and possibly blind them with the light and if that doesn't kill them then one has the option of eating the other.

But yes this was a long time ago and doesn't mean it will be the same again at all, hopefully they've learned from those days when it was - god knows it caused enough of a stir.
If they bothered to employ staff with sound knowledge (and common sense) of such exotics, kept them correctly and the animals were healthy - then yes I would buy from them quite happily


----------



## *hungry-tortoise* (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldnt buy reptiles from Pets at Home, it is like a meat market with animals coming in and out. I had 2 baby guinea pigs from pets at home, I was told they were 12 weeks old when we bought them, only to later discover they were about 6 weeks old, when I phoned to try and establish exactly how old they were I was told that they dont keep records of their mals as they get large deliveries of 'stock' so would be impossible to log. Both piggies also came to us with eye problems and had to visit the vets within 1 week of bringing them home. If they cant sell healthy piggies then imagine what condition the reptiles would be sold in.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> I've answered not sure, on the basis of how they were kept and sold before at the Chelmsford store.
> Right environment for the animals? Rarely if ever. (I'm sure everyone who used the store then remembers that iguana stuck in the end viv  , the wall to wall vivs of lizards (particularly remember the tokays crammed in) hatchlings all in together, the cali's that were housed so well they kept escaping, and the fully grown tarantulas that were housed in cricket tubs (squished aint the word!)
> Correct advice given to potential new owners? Absolutely not and I speak from experience.
> Thought such things as stats and guards were necessary? Pah!
> ...


There wasn't any tarantulas in crix tubs when I was there, only the plastic containers people use for spids http://www.eurorep.net/retail/product_info.php?cPath=85_165&products_id=1295. The problem with shops like that is who you get doing the serving, if it's busy you tend to get any numpty who's available even into the warehouse staff and some of them will just blag it sadly. I dunno what you mean about an ig in the end viv....was probably after I left. I did end up taking several animals home and nursing them back to health and bringing them back, the state of some of the animals upon arrival wasn't exactly great either.

As for your 5 y/o knowing more on reps than me.....I think I'm secure in the knowledge that's not so. I was only a young part-timer at the time but always said if I didn't know the answer to a question rather than blag it as it'll always come back to bite you in the ass.

One of the problems of being a shop employee is everyone expects you to know absolutely everything about everything, and sadly that'll never be the case. No matter how knowledgeable a shop owner/employee you can always guarantee that someone'll walk in with a bit more knowledge on a species than you have.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

If they had what I wanted in an acceptable condition at a reasonable price then yes I would.


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Fangio said:


> There wasn't any tarantulas in crix tubs when I was there, only the plastic containers people use for spids Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products. The problem with shops like that is who you get doing the serving, if it's busy you tend to get any numpty who's available even into the warehouse staff and some of them will just blag it sadly. I dunno what you mean about an ig in the end viv....was probably after I left. I did end up taking several animals home and nursing them back to health and bringing them back, the state of some of the animals upon arrival wasn't exactly great either.
> 
> As for your 5 y/o knowing more on reps than me.....I think I'm secure in the knowledge that's not so. I was only a young part-timer at the time but always said if I didn't know the answer to a question rather than blag it as it'll always come back to bite you in the ass.
> 
> One of the problems of being a shop employee is everyone expects you to know absolutely everything about everything, and sadly that'll never be the case. No matter how knowledgeable a shop owner/employee you can always guarantee that someone'll walk in with a bit more knowledge on a species than you have.


 
I don't claim to know everything by far and I'm the first to admit it, but I do know who the advice came from, and that they kept their reps in this manner too.
Good and bad in every shop, unfortunatly it was the given advice that did it for me there - god knows how many peeps kept their reps in this way.
Yus, those wc chile roses were in cricket tubs because too many had come in and they didn't have anywhere to house them until there was some space. 

Good to know that you weren't 'blaggin' lol, I'm first to hold my hands up if I don't know something and would rather ask than look a pillock later on lol.
And yes, my 5 yr old knows stats etc are important - which is more than they did at the time lol.

Which one were you by the way? Had mates who worked there for years so was always in there


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

poizon said:


> my other consern is they do get attacked by animals rights a lot, theres been sooo many occasions of ar going in there and pouring bleech in all the fish tanks ect, so i would be conserned what they would do to the reps!


 
Yus I remember that, was a big thing round here. Terrible wasn't it.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

would never buy from there again, they been in trouble so much here for animal cruelty and 2 rabbits i had from there died within a week


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> I don't claim to know everything by far and I'm the first to admit it, but I do know who the advice came from, and that they kept their reps in this manner too.
> Good and bad in every shop, unfortunatly it was the given advice that did it for me there - god knows how many peeps kept their reps in this way.
> Yus, those wc chile roses were in cricket tubs because too many had come in and they didn't have anywhere to house them until there was some space.
> 
> ...


Matt Lydia and Kay I assume? Poizon knows me too

I only worked with the animals for a relatively short stint. I was also doing the warehouse and tills. Yay for multi-tasking. I left about 10 years ago now.


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Matt Lydia and Kay I assume? Poizon knows me too
> 
> I only worked with the animals for a relatively short stint. I was also doing the warehouse and tills. Yay for multi-tasking. I left about 10 years ago now.


Yup, and Darren. Will have to probe Lyd and find out which one you are lol. I was always in and out so probably remember you - I made the most of other peoples staff discount lol, Did big vivs out with all the parrot branches etc and had loads of rep stuff when it was discontinued so was very greatful indeed lol.


----------



## justask4snake (May 4, 2008)

*nope*

i worked for pet city , petsmart, and pets at home for 10 years . and none of them had any knowledge of reptiles . they should stick to what they good at . selling pet food .


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> Yup, and Darren. Will have to probe Lyd and find out which one you are lol. I was always in and out so probably remember you - I made the most of other peoples staff discount lol, Did big vivs out with all the parrot branches etc and had loads of rep stuff when it was discontinued so was very greatful indeed lol.


It was 10 years ago now so I would've looked like this at the time.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> It was 10 years ago now so I would've looked like this at the time.


 
love the curtains! how have you not changed hardly in 10 years??


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

poizon said:


> love the curtains! how have you not changed hardly in 10 years??


I dunno.......I don't really feel any different to when I was 18 either tbh. One day I'll grow-up.....but not just yet eh!:lol2:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Fangio said:


> It was 10 years ago now so I would've looked like this at the time.


Now I recognise you from these pics - not so much the one Sonia sent me.
Wasn't there some talk about you being in 'let loose' cos of ya hair lol.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldnt buy a rep from there... From what I have heard and had to try and help sort out on here when people have brought from there.

Liz


----------



## axie-ali (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't buy any livestock from there.


----------



## rebecca1987 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Possibly*

I don't think the staff at pets at home are anywhere near knowledgable enough to deal with snakes and lizards etc. I've overheard them telling people it's good to have 2 syrian hamsters together before. They really don't know what they are talking about. Saying that, as long as you know how to take care of the animal, and you can judge for yourself that it is in a healthy condition before you buy it then i don't really see a problem. But if you were a novice at keeping them then you would really need to buy from a breeder or somewhere more specialist where the sellers can answer all your questions, and not just be blagging answers because "they don't really know."


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

the pets at home by me is supposed to have a vet in there out the back that gives advice etc. if i could see the rep was in good condition and have it checked out by qualified vet prior to buying then yes, if it was in good shape. of course the store by me overprice things by alot. i got rats from there and they were the sweetest things and i still have one of them, ive had mice and gerbils. when i got my axies tho turned out they werent in the best of health.but they did know all about their water needs


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Doubt if this rumour is serious. They have already stopped selling birds due to pressure from the antis, and as reptiles are being targeted as well as birds, cant see Pets at Home actually starting to sell something new. Ours only ever stocks a few furries now, and fish.


----------



## Pete 2oo7 (Nov 8, 2007)

Why not...


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I would, but only from my local store as a good friend is the manager there and he has occasionally told me things about reptiles that I didn't know even though he doesn't keep them himself. so yeah, if he was the manager, I would.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

grannykins said:


> They have already stopped selling birds due to pressure from the antis


They stopped selling birds because there just wasn't the demand - certainly not enough to warrant the costs of keeping and maintaining them in store. Got to admit, that's a new rumour on me, the one I usually hear is "they stopped selling birds because of bird flu" :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I dunno.......I don't really feel any different to when I was 18 either tbh. One day I'll grow-up.....but not just yet eh!:lol2:


nah, never grow up, thats too boring :lol2:




grannykins said:


> Doubt if this rumour is serious. They have already stopped selling birds due to pressure from the antis, and as reptiles are being targeted as well as birds, cant see Pets at Home actually starting to sell something new. Ours only ever stocks a few furries now, and fish.


 
they are not, the rumor is not true, they are only considering selling reptile related items, equiptment ect, and if they do that would just be in the bigger stores


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> I chose definately not, because I'd only ever really get any of my pets from specialists who actually know what they're doing, not a random general pet shop. You can never trust non-specialists. Well, at least I can't.
> Anyway, even though they did look alright (certainly not in the any time soon), there would probably be some hidden illness or something, knowing pets at home.


 thing is if they took on specific staff to deal with theyre reps then it would be reppy people selling them


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

poizon said:


> nah, never grow up, thats too boring :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already do sell some equipment in the stores down here.

Exo terras and such


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> Now I recognise you from these pics - not so much the one Sonia sent me.
> Wasn't there some talk about you being in 'let loose' cos of ya hair lol.


Possibly.....but to be fair I don't remember last week let alone 10 years ago.:lol2:


----------



## loopylid (Jan 20, 2008)

As kay was livestock manager when reptiles were sold she would of not let them be mistreated or kept in bad conditions , as matt would no himself . Yes you do get staff that dont know naff all about reptiles , i didnt and when ever someone asked about them i would always ask kay or matt to help as didnt want to say a load of shit . Then someone called darren took over when kay and matt had left and was stil good but as we did not sell as many reptiles then cos not long after that petsmart was brought by pah . as poizon has said pah are not going to be selling reptiles just their equiptment .


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

They here in Bristol, sell hermit crabs a few species of amphib but never lizards or snakes. I asked them what they are planning on bringing in, and they said only low maintenace species such as amphib & arach. But they are selling TONS of reptile equipment.


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

There is a risk of buying reps from anywhere tbh. You judge the situation on the cage and the advice they offer. Maybe they would order you things and you just pick them up strait away it could be good? :2thumb:


----------

